# Anyone looking for a great acoustic?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...at encore music in scarborough, dave duvall has a beat up yamaha for $300 bucks that sounds amazing. i'd grab it, but i just bought a tele i couldn't afford, and just ordered yet another pedal i can't afford.

sigh...

-david
toronto


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO....the WTH buy it anyway blues  I have them too:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> LMAO....the WTH buy it anyway blues  I have them too:food-smiley-004:


...yup!

hey, i'm heading to montreal for easter. could you arrange for some good weather?

:thanks5qx:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

david henman
just ordered yet another pedal i can't afford.
sigh...
-david
toronto[/QUOTE said:


> :wave:  :wave:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...yup!
> 
> hey, i'm heading to montreal for easter. could you arrange for some good weather?
> 
> :thanks5qx:


sure. I'll trade in some of my airmiles for some good weather 

You coming for business or pleasure?...let me know if you want to drop by and jam or have a beer somewhere :food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> sure. I'll trade in some of my airmiles for some good weather
> 
> You coming for business or pleasure?...let me know if you want to drop by and jam or have a beer somewhere :food-smiley-004:


...that'd be a hoot, but my trips to montreal are family events. the time goes by far too quickly, and getting away is difficult. thanks for the invite, bro'!

what part of montreal are you?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Dave, do you use an agent for bookings? IF so, who ?

CT.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...that'd be a hoot, but my trips to montreal are family events. the time goes by far too quickly, and getting away is difficult. thanks for the invite, bro'!
> 
> what part of montreal are you?


I'm in St-Laurent....I know how those family events can go


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Dave, do you use an agent for bookings? IF so, who ?
> CT.


...like you, i'm looking for a good agent.

however, i may be able to help you. email me at:

[email protected]


----------

